# Structure scan transducer



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Thinking about getting the Lowrance structure scan on the new aluminum boat, is that transducer as big as it looks? How is it mounted and does it get in your way? Does it fold up when not in use? Would you buy it again after having it for a while?


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

If you don't get good info here, check Walleye Central. I'd be interested also.


----------



## 01kingfisher (Nov 8, 2008)

Hello
I will try to help you with your question the structure scan transducer is about 2 to 2 1/2 inches wide and about 6 inches long I always have the transduceer down so it can be used any time there is a bolt on the back side you would have to loosen and tighten up to hold it in place,
I mine last year and still learning on it I really like it and would buy a nother unit if something happened to this one works great in 5 ft water and deeper not to good in very shallow water just use the sonar in the shallows any other questions about this unit just ask me I will try to help you 

Kingfisher


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2013)

Here is a post on how I did mine.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=168057&highlight=tubuzz2


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

The LSS-2 is what I have and is bigger than the LSS-1 mine is 10 1/4 inches long it is a pig but so far no issues with it.....Doc


----------



## jimthepolack (Mar 24, 2013)

Why do you have them at an angle ? They should be horizontal. Sometimes you have to tilt up or down too - you can get air bubbles while at speed and you can't get a true bottom reading. You will never get a true reading like this. Set 'em horizontal or else you're wasting a lot of money and a lot of fish.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

This was the install picture when I mounted them on the boat, I have them set-up now for optimum view I wanted to post the picture so people could see how big the LSS-2 is to the LSS-1 my unit came with the normal LSS-1 bracket..............Doc


----------



## Datsmyboat (Apr 6, 2013)

Will structure scan work with my lowerance hsd 5 first gen? I do not see this on my page selection.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Alrighty.... I've decided on the hd8 with the structure scan package. I talked to one dealer that said he mounts the structure can transducer slightly above the bottom of the boat. He by mounting it that way it rides out of the water up on a plane elimaniting the rooster tail and working at trolling speeds. It that how most of you are mounting it?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Just mounted my new Lowrance and pulled in new transducers and got them mounted yesterday.

Yes, the structure scan transducer is pretty big but feels solid once mounted and the bracket is tightened up.

You can position the structure scan transducer a little higher than the bottom of the hull to protect it a little more. The structure scan is designed for 3-6? MPH? so you won't be on plane when you are using it so position to the bottom of the hull is not as critical as the skimmer transducer.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Datsmyboat said:


> Will structure scan work with my lowerance hsd 5 first gen? I do not see this on my page selection.


StructureScan will work on your 1st Gen.... but I believe you need to get the LSS-1 module and transducer. I don't think the LSS-2 is backward compatible, but I could definitely be wrong on that.

The StructureScan is not built into the 1st Gen, nor the 2nd Gen. StructureScan comes from the StructureScan Module (LSS-1 on 1st Gen/LSS-2 on 2nd Gen). Once you wire the SS Module in, you connect the SS ducer to the Sonar port, then ethernet to the back of the head unit. Then, your head unit will detect the SS.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Gottagofishn said:


> Alrighty.... I've decided on the hd8 with the structure scan package. I talked to one dealer that said he mounts the structure can transducer slightly above the bottom of the boat. He by mounting it that way it rides out of the water up on a plane elimaniting the rooster tail and working at trolling speeds. It that how most of you are mounting it?


Good choice. :Banane35:

I have the LSS-2 ducer mounted under the step area on my Ranger. As already stated, it's used 3-6 mph so why not protect the investment and get it out of the water while on plane.


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

Lundy, what kind of sealant did you use around the transducer plate


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry, just saw this.

The sealant was a fast set marine silicone.


----------

